
A language designed to be understandable by intelligent extraterrestrial life - erebus_rex
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincos_(artificial_language)
======
brudgers
The follow on, CosmicOS:
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/paulfitz/cosmic.html](https://people.csail.mit.edu/paulfitz/cosmic.html)

